# Fx5



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

does anybody know what size in line heater i need for a fluval fx5?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Size as in diameter of tubing, or watts of heater power?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The fx5 has some big ass tubes, your going to have to do some engineering to get the hydor to fit


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah thats what i was thinkn, maybe find somthing at yeagers to make it air tight.does hydor make a 500w in line cause now that ive been lookn i dont know if the 300w is gonna cut it for the new 100g.my ps well be so happy with that extra room maybe tha well give me some kids.lol


----------

